# Farrier recomendations please



## rowan666 (13 June 2016)

Can anybody recommend a good reliable farrier that covers bold heath/widnes/st helens/Warrington areas for my barefoot lot please? Not impressed with the current one


----------



## mattydog (13 June 2016)

I love my farrier. Mine are shod but he is pleasant and reliable although not always dead on time. He is based in Northwich. Paul Randles. 07831 384414. Have used him for years and never had a problem with my horses feet, including a rather tricky tb.


----------



## Makemineacob (14 June 2016)

You could try Sam Cook, he used to trim for me in Lancashire (he's brilliant) and if he can't come that far out then I'm pretty sure he could recommend someone to you, he used to be (may still be!) a lecturer/examiner at Mysercough College and the last two farriers I've had were trained by him and absolutely incredible farriers (we have used them for barefoot trims and friends use them for shoeing).


----------

